# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  RICKI, né en 2010.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* RICKI
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *RICKI

En France :

*

* 
Au refuge :

*






 N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)


 NOM : RICKI


 RACE : type griffon


 SEXE : MÂLE


 AGE (APPROXIMATIF) : né en 2010


 COULEUR : noir charbonné


 POINT SANTE : Castré - bonne forme générale


 SON ORIGINE : Sauvé de léquarrissage par Lénuta


 SON COMPORTEMENT :  *Ricki* est le "BON CHIEN" par excellent ! C'est un  chien qui ne montre aucune agressivité, pas même un grognement ou un  pincement, même s'il n'aime pas ce qu'on lui fait. 
Il essaye d'éviter le toilettage, les soins, ou la brosse mais n'utilise jamais l'agressivité. 

Une fois qu'il accorde sa confiance, il accepte très facilement tout type de contact. 
Il n'a pas peur de nos gestes un peu brusque.

Il apprécie les caresses et en réclame facilement. 

Il ne saute pas, ne s'excite pas, il réclame des câlins doucement. 

Il  est plutôt joyeux et joueur. Pour l'instant il ne joue pas franchement  avec des jouets, mais je pense que ça va venir car il aime faire le  foufou quand on le stimule. 

Il est très silencieux ! Je ne l'ai  entendu qu'une seule fois alors qu'on s'amusait à faire les fous tous  les deux. Ce fut un aboiement de joie très très bref. 

Il est très proche de l'humain. Il aime sa compagnie et la réclame.
Il sort de sa tanière dès que je l'appelle. 
C'est vraiment un amour.

Je dirais qu'il fait penser à un gros bébé  :Smile:  

Il est très gourmand. Il faut bien ranger la nourriture car il ne se gênera pas !

Il commence à comprendre le rappel.


FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : 

A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 160.00 EUROS
A partir de 10 ans : 110.00 EUROS

Chien handicapé : 110.00 Euros

 SI STÉRILISATION FAITE EN FRANCE PARTICIPATION DE 100 EUROS


 Arrivera en France, stérilisé, identifié, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain - vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.


 ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles  doivent venir chercher leur animal dans sa famille d'accueil (dept72).


 Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24 
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.29.90.26.68 
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org* 


 Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.

Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## florannie

::  :: UN nid douillet pour cette créme de chien, regardez ce regard!

----------


## NinieDeGagny

Ricki attend toujours sa famille

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toujours au refuge... ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau Ricki attend toujours au refuge.. Pensons a lui!!

----------


## mamounette54



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ricki en mode calin avec son compagnon de boxe  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Cool j'ai des caresses!!!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/3daTQRftKsc

https://youtu.be/oVQO2K1mUbw

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Comportement de Ricki :* 


*Avec les humains inconnus
*
Au début il est méfiant avec les inconnus, sans agressivité aucune, juste de l'évitement. 
Ca ne l'empêche cependant pas d'aller manger une friandise qu'on lui tend. 
Il accorde très vite sa confiance, et une fois qu'il l'a accordé, il n'a plus une once de crainte. 
Il a davantage peur des hommes et préfère rester caché, mais avec un peu de travail il y aura des améliorations. 

*Avec les enfants*
Je n'ai pas testé pour le moment. 

*Avec les chats*
Je n'ai pas testé pour le moment. 

*Avec les chiens*
Il est très calme, pas dans le harcèlement. Il est plutôt timide, évite le conflit avant tout. 
Quand il se rend compte que c'est une femelle, il est évidemment plus intéressé. 
Avec le chiot il s'est montré plutôt patient, il a retroussé les babines une ou deux fois histoire d'avoir la paix. 
Globalement il est plutôt tolérant. 
Il ne montre pas un énorme intérêt pour les autres chiens. En balade il fait sa vie sans se préoccuper des autres.

*Avec les autres animaux*
Il n'a montré aucune crainte envers les vaches en balade (elles font partie du paysage) il les ignorent. 
Idem pour l'âne et les chèvres en face de chez moi.
Il  ne s'intéresse absolument pas à mes cochons d'Inde qui gambadent dans  leur parc, alors que la clôture est d'environ 50cm de haut. 

*En balade*
Il sait maintenant marcher en laisse. Il ne tire que très rarement, et jamais si on lui laisse quelques mètres de longueur
Il est plutôt dans "sa bulle" à faire sa petite balade tranquillement. 
Quand on s'arrête, il n'insiste plus pour continuer, il va attendre ou revenir vers moi.

*Dans le jardin*
Il  n'est pas fugueur. Il a besoin d'une limite pour ne pas explorer comme  90% des chiens, mais ne cherche pas à partir de lui-même. 
Parfois le portail est ouvert sur le deuxième jardin et il préfère rester auprès de moi. 
Je  ne l'entend jamais aboyer (dans aucun contexte d'ailleurs), mais il  faut préciser que nous sommes isolé : pas de passage, pas de bruit  alentour. 

*En voiture*
Il monte et descend très facilement, il n'aboie pas, ne détruit rien, est plutôt calme. 
il n'a pas peur des voitures.

*A la maison*
Il est propre, mais en précisant bien qu'il est dehors en mon absence. Je ne l'ai pas testé seul chez moi. 


*Caractère de Ricki :* 



*Ricki*  est le "BON CHIEN" par excellent ! C'est un chien qui ne montre aucune  agressivité, pas même un grognement ou un pincement, même s'il n'aime  pas ce qu'on lui fait. 
Il essaye d'éviter le toilettage, les soins, ou la brosse mais n'utilise jamais l'agressivité. 

Une fois qu'il accorde sa confiance, il accepte très facilement tout type de contact. 
Il n'a pas peur de nos gestes un peu brusque.

Il apprécie les caresses et en réclame facilement. 

Il ne saute pas, ne s'excite pas, il réclame des câlins doucement. 

Il  est plutôt joyeux et joueur. Pour l'instant il ne joue pas franchement  avec des jouets, mais je pense que ça va venir car il aime faire le  foufou quand on le stimule. 

Il est très silencieux ! Je ne l'ai  entendu qu'une seule fois alors qu'on s'amusait à faire les fous tous  les deux. Ce fut un aboiement de joie très très bref. 

Il est très proche de l'humain. Il aime sa compagnie et la réclame.
Il sort de sa tanière dès que je l'appelle. 
C'est vraiment un amour.

Je dirais qu'il fait penser à un gros bébé  :Smile:  

Il est très gourmand. Il faut bien ranger la nourriture car il ne se gênera pas !

Il commence à comprendre le rappel.

*Santé*

Pour  l'instant, rien à signaler ! Il est en forme, il trottine et galope, il  n'a pas de problème pour se baisser, ni pour monter ou descendre des  escaliers.
Il ne faiblit pas du tout en balade. De mémoire on n'a pas dépassé 1h30 à un rythme tranquille.



*Liste de ses qualités (pour l'instant) :* 
- Accepte facilement le contact quand il a pris confiance
- Accepte plutot bien la brosse (même s'il préfère l'éviter)
- Proche de l'humain (quand il a pris confiance)
- N'a aucune agressivité, même pendant les soins
- Ne s'intéresse pas aux cochons d'Inde dans leur parc
- N'a pas peur des vaches
- Cool avec les autres chiens
- N'aboie pas
- Ne saute pas 
- Un poil assez doux et fourni : très agréable de le papouiller
- Très facile à récompenser car gourmand
- Pas fugueur
- Plutôt calme à l'intérieur
- Ne génère pas de conflit avec la nourriture ou tout autre ressource
- Aucun problème pour se déplacer, monter et descendre des escaliers, sauter, trottiner

*Les choses à travailler :* 
- Gestion de la frustration (pleure facilement s'il n'a pas ce qu'il veut tout de suite)
- Méfiance envers les étrangers, surtout les hommes

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah moi j'en suis arrivée à regretter de ne pas l'avoir adopté moi-même ce brave Ricki ! Je ne comprends même pas qu'on ne se l'arrache pas mon beau filleul !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de la présidente :

C'est avec une immense tristesse que je vous annonce le décès subit de  Ricky, Laura l'a amené d'urgence ce matin chez le vétérinaire,  malheureusement ses reins ne fonctionnaient plus et j'ai dû prendre la  douloureuse décision d'abréger les souffrances de Ricky.

Je tiens à remercier Laura pour tout ce qu'elle a fait pour *Ricki*, Laura est effondrée je ne peux lui dire combien je comprends sa souffrance.

*Ricki* aura vécu plusieurs mois un grand bonheur grâce à Laura et c'est uniquement cela dont je veux me souvenir..

----------


## myri_bonnie

Cette nouvelle m'a vraiment brisé le coeur.

Quelle injustice : 5 mois de bonheur pour toute une vie. Il était si heureux, ça se voyait. Quand je l'ai vu dans sa famille d'accueil j'ai pensé à son compagnon d'infortune Ursu et je me suis dit qu'au moins un des deux allait connaitre quelques années de bonheur. Mais non, Ricki n'a même pas eu cette chance.

Merci à l'association et à Laura sa maman d'accueil, grâce à qui Ricki a pu connaitre le bonheur même si de courte durée.

Je ne t'oublierai pas mon filleul, douces pensées pour toi petit ange.

----------


## marjorie78

C'est tellement injuste... de les voir enfin heureux au sein d'une famille et... puis ce sale destin qui frappe implacablement... ça me révolte à chaque fois... ces quelques mois où tu as enfin vécu entouré d'affection grâce à ta famille d'accueil sont un inestimable trésor que tu as emporté avec toi ...
Toutes mes pensées de réconfort et de soutien à sa fa Laura, vous avez été un ange pour lui  ::

----------

